# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Where to buy Railway Sleepers in Sydney?

## Unique Wood

Wondering if anyone knows best and cheapest place to buy old railway sleepers in Sydney.  I have done searches on web and found plenty in Vic but not Sydney.  I am building a big retaining wall and need at least 40.
Most landscape suppliers seem to have treated pine and not as large and  might work our more expensive?

----------


## builtforcomfort

I'm not sure about Sydney but I'd be interested in knowing where you found them in Victoria, were they reasonable priced?

----------


## Unique Wood

I can't remember now but was fairly easy to find on google think I put in railway sleepers.  There was a good place in country vic  near border from memory.  Also a landscape place in Bulleen.
Sydney beeing a big place often misses out on some things like this for some reason.

----------


## Unique Wood

So here it is if anyone else interested.  http://http://www.turtlenursery.com.au/products2.htm

----------


## jmk89

Thanks - it is good to know where to find these sorts of things

----------


## martrix

> So here it is if anyone else interested.  http://http://www.turtlenursery.com.au/products2.htm

  That link wouldn't work for me.......try this *Turtle Nursery*

----------


## D-I-Yer

I found a place in Campbelltown, not far from the train station, on the Blaxland rd side. dont know the name of the place, but you cant miss it. its an open yard with thousands of railway sleepers stacked up

----------


## timbo123

Living on 28 acres of land I have built many retaining walls out of old R/W sleepers - don't build with them because you think they are cheaper my experience is they are DAMN expensive for good ones. Mind you they don't warp like the crappy pine ones. Not a good idea to nic any from the side of the road ether like many people have done in Bendigo - bit hard to get away when the Utes tow bar is scraping on the gravel

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

Your right Timbo123.
Even if you could get the good used ones at the same price as cheap Treated Pine by the time you factor in the labour (jeez theyre heavy) the saw blades, drill bits they are a lot more. And yes gone are the days when you could drive the ute into the railway sidings they learnt to lock those gates!! By the way does anyone know where you can buy old jarrah sleepes still in Sydney. they used to be quite common about 12 - 15 years ago

----------


## bennylaird

I found some new railway sleepers but they are grey and dull the saw blade, what am I doing wrong?

----------


## Bleedin Thumb

I dont know but I bet those sleepers wont rot too quick!

----------

